# EEE PC 1005PE geht aus



## GPHENOM (18. Mai 2010)

Hallo Forum,

Ich hab eben ein seltsamen Problem festgestellt.
Wenn ich meine externe Festplatte (Freecom Mobile Drive XXS) an den linken USB Anschluss anschließe geht das Netbook einfach aus.
An einen der beiden rechten funktioniert es problemlos.
Wenn ich einen Stick anschließe geht es auch.

Hab schon mal gegoogelt, aber nichts gefunden.

Nervt schon ziemlich.

Hoffe jemand kann mir Helfen


----------



## nfsgame (18. Mai 2010)

Eventuell ziehtd ei HDD einfach zuviel Leistung (Strom) aus dem Port . Manche Laptops haben da pro Buchse verschiedene Spezifikationen.


----------



## GPHENOM (18. Mai 2010)

Eben ging die platte am USB kurz.
Jetzt wieder nicht.^^


----------



## sanQn (19. Mai 2010)

Was eher unwahrschnlich ist aber trotzdem vorkommen kann ist, dass es einen Kurzschluss gibt und daruch sich das Notebook aufhängt. Wenn dass Notebook ausgeht, musst du es dann Neustarten? Versuch mal das Gehäuse des USB Seckers mit dem Gehäuse der USB Buchse zu berühren. Wenn das Notebook ausgeht, dann handelt es sich bei dir um einen Kurzschulss.


----------



## PierreSacher[ASUS] (20. Mai 2010)

Hallo AMDPHENOMX3,

passiert das im Akku und Netzbetrieb?
Unabhängig an welchen USB Port du die externe HDD anschließt?

Benötigt die extene HDD 2 USB Anschlüsse zur Stromversorung (also so ein Mini USB Doppel Kabel)


----------



## GPHENOM (20. Mai 2010)

Es passiert im Akku und netzbetrieb.
Es passiert nur am linken USB der ja alleine ist.
Die Festplatte braucht Eigentlich nur 1 Kabel, war auch kein anderes dabei.


----------



## PierreSacher[ASUS] (20. Mai 2010)

wie schaut es an den anderen Ports aus?
wenn ich die Specs richtig im Kopf hab sollte das Gerät 3 USB Ports haben einen einzelnen und zwei auf der anderen Seite


----------



## gettohomie (20. Mai 2010)

naja einen Kurzschluss bezeifel ich stark


----------



## PierreSacher[ASUS] (20. Mai 2010)

glaub ich auch nicht aber wenn an dem Port andere USB Gerät auch Probleme machen ist es leider doch möglich


----------



## GPHENOM (20. Mai 2010)

Die anderen beiden Ports an der rechten seite gehen.
Ich hab auch mal mehrer USB sachen durchprobiert bisher hat keins so einen Absturz verursacht.


----------



## PierreSacher[ASUS] (20. Mai 2010)

also wenn du auf Nummersicher gehen willst das es nicht doch ein defekt ist:
Relay !.
Wir hohlen den kleinen dann ab oder du kannst Ihn kostenlos in einer DHL Filiale abgeben und unser Partner Arvato checkt den kleinen mal durch.


----------



## gettohomie (20. Mai 2010)

Es kann aber auch sein das die Platte mehr als 100mA aus den USB zieht und das schaft so ein steckplatz nicht . MH obwohl es eigendlich auch nicht sein kann, weil die Hersteller es ja vorher testen (Glaube ich )

MFG


----------



## PierreSacher[ASUS] (20. Mai 2010)

nee der sollte locker 500mA schaffen denn dafür ist der USB Port spezifiziert


----------



## gettohomie (20. Mai 2010)

echt ich habe ma gelessen das USB 2.0 100mA und USB3.0 150mA Unterstützt


----------



## GPHENOM (20. Mai 2010)

500mA ist Standard bei USB 2.0 aber ich hab hier mal gefragt und die meinen das die Platte zuviel Strom zieht.


----------



## PierreSacher[ASUS] (20. Mai 2010)

besorg dir mal ein Kabel mit zwei USB Anschlüssen also einem zusätzlichem für Strom dann sollte es klappen bringt dir dann nur warscheinlich nicht viel


----------

